# [In Progress] Indigo's Voyage PG-13



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

This is my fanfic! I've been working on it for quite some time. If this gets enough positive feedback i'm gonna put it up on my website.
It's basically your run-of-the-mill trainer fic with a pretty good plot Imao, but you tell me.

NOTE: The characters name is Indigo not because she is a wish fulfillment Mary-Sue, or a Self-Insert (See TCoD writing guide). In fact my name online comes from the character from the fanfic, and she has a reason she has the name in the fic.

Feel free to give opinions on this, and someday i'll put it up on my website if it gets enough good feedback.

Table of contents
Prologue - Right below you
Chapter 1 - Click here


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 7, 2020)

"No Mew." He said softly. "You're not getting out this time."
A Middle-aged, nicely dressed man stepped out from the shadows.
"I've dedicated my entire to trying to recreate the most powerful pokémon in existence, and I can't let you ruin it my just floating away, can I?"

Mew wasn't sure what to do in response, so Mew just hovered in place.

"Come here, Mew."
Giovanni laughed softly.

Mew floated over softly.
"I'd never want to hurt you, Mew."

But somehow, Mew didn't believe him. This man seemed very bad. Very very bad. Mew looked in his eyes. And all Mew could see anymore was the blank coldness of someone who's compassion had been whittled off bit by bit after years of obsession over the legendary Pokémon, Mewtwo.

Mew had heard Giovanni say Mewtwo before, and for some reason, it felt familiar. Mewtwo, was an Actual pokémon, not a pokémon made by humans, right?

But Mewtwo was a pokémon from a long time ago, so it wasn't around today. Was it. No, Giovanni wouldn't be creating a new Mewtwo if that were the case. But then again. The Mewtwo of the past must be very different. What was it like. Mew squeezed it's eyes shut.

Mew remembers. It was a little bit like Mew, But taller. Much much taller. It had a long purple appendage sticking out of it's head. Mew remembers it didn't like how that looked. It also had two little horns off it's head. It's face looked furious in battle, but out of battle, it was so kind, mew remembers. It had compassion more than any other pokémon did.

It's hands were large and with strange purple fingers. It's feet had strange purple fingers too. Mew remembers. Mew remembers. Mewtwo was Mew's older sibling. But then what happened to Mewtwo. Mew doesn't remember that.

"Come here Mew, It's ok."
If this man wants to bring mewtwo back, that's fine with mew.
Mew floats up to Giovanni, unsure of what will happen next.

Giovanni looks behind him.
"Grab Mew."
Suddenly, fourty or so Team Rocket members surround mew and seize her. Mew feels choked for a second.
"This won't bring Mewtwo back." Mew thinks.

Suddenly, Mew remembers the technique Mewtwo used to use.
Psychic.
Mew releases a burst of energy from it's mind, sending all the rocket grunts back.

Giovanni is the first to get up. He speaks like a maniac, not at all like his usual speech, and his expression is scary.
"Come back Mew! I need to see Mewtwo. After all these years, the only one who kept at making Mewtwo is me. Not Blaine or the Indigo's or not even Dr Fuji. But i stayed at it, after all these years, i stayed at it! You can't just go now after i spent the last 16 years on this! I'm so close, Mew." Giovanni extends a hand to Mew.

Was Mewtwo worth this? This man was clearly evil and had no intention of helping Mew. But bringing back Mewtwo is nice? Is it?

Mew began to fly off close to the Window.
"You don't want to help me, Mew?" Giovanni glared at Mew coldly.



Mew nodded. Mew would rather not be with team rocket. Team Rocket never fed Mew anything good and they were often Abusive.
Giovanni's mouth curved from a smile to an evil grin.

"OK then. I apologize, dear Mew. I didn't want it to have to come to this."
"Grunt!" Giovanni called. Only one came, with a short, Black Pole. Mew looks around nervously. Giovanni pulls something back on the strange Pole. All at once, Mew recognizes this isn't good. Giovanni points it at Mew, and fires something small and Orange at Mew. Mew uses Extreme Speed, But it's not fast enough.

Mew's tail is hit by the thing. It's tail starts bleeding out.

Giovanni steps forward with the pole once more, and clicks it back, and Points it at Mew.
Giovanni smiles like a maniac.

"Now Mew, last chance. Do you want to help me create Mewtwo?"
Mew would never want to help this Man who hurt Mew so Bad.

Mew lets out the strange, robotic whine it makes and lets out a psychic force so strong that Giovanni and his pole tumble backwards. Mew dashes to the window, hovering far above Giovanni.

"Meeeeeee" Mew Cries as it Opens the window with it's Psychic Force. The window slams Open. Giovanni stands up.
"I told you Mew. This is it? Do you want to Die?" Mew did not want to Die.

Mew flew out the Window, but a bullet from the black pole hit Mew square in the back.
Had Professor oak not been walking nearby, Mew would have died.

Giovanni never did find Mew.
Yet.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Ooh what a chilling start! It seems like poor Mew is having a bit of a rough time... you can really feel the dilemma of it wanting Mewtwo back, but also not wanting Mewtwo to have to suffer at Team Rocket's hands, too.

Giovanni must have really gone mad to be shooting at Mew, gosh. ^^; It's scary because Mew probably doesn't even _need_ to be alive for Giovanni to take some of its DNA samples. I feel like Mew definitely has to have been fighting back hard for them to not have gotten any good samples already.

I'm looking forward to seeing what you write next, and I really hope Oak can save Mew! Great work so far! Also, I hope you don't mind me analysing stuff like this, I'm just really interested in the story xD


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

No i love it when people analyze it! Thanks!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 8, 2020)

Indigo’s Voyage.


*Part 1.*
*Chapter 1.*
Kanto
Indigo was asleep. A Pokeball was clutched in her left hand. Her alarm clock, shaped like a great ball, began to make a noise. A loud beeping noise that got more and more loud. Indigo was shaken up and she pressed a button at the very top of it.

Indigo looked around her room, clothes were strewn all over the floor. Countless posters advertising Pokemon matches plastered her wall. Two long white socks were lain on Indigo’s bed.

“My room is a mess,” she said, “At least I don’t have to clean it when I set out to challenge the Pokemon league!”

Indigo slid out of bed and opened a small closet. It had one pair of clothes inside.
“At least most of my clothes are in my bag.”
Indigo slid on a purple t-shirt. Very short white shorts, and a small white jacket to go on over her shirt. She slid on a black trainer hat.
“I look like a Pokemon Trainer,” Indigo smiled.
She grabbed a large bag, slid on the tall white socks from her bed, and put on two thick black boots.
“_Now _I look like a Pokemon Trainer,” Indigo said.

Indigo adjusted her bag onto her shoulder, and opened the door. She ran down the stairs. A boy, who was a little younger than Indigo was walking down the stairs in a dark blue robe. “Hi Blue!” Indigo waved.

“What’s up, Indie?” Blue smiled.

“I told you not to call me Indie!” Indigo scowled at Blue and she kept running down the stairs. She ran into the kitchen. “Happy Birthday, Indigo!” Daisy, Indigo’s sister and Mom said together. Indigo sat down at the table for a stack of pancakes. Indigo lathered on syrup. Mom stared at her.

“It’s my birthday,” Indigo smiled sheepishly before putting a little more syrup on top.
Blue came into the Kitchen.


“Mom, why can’t I get a Pokemon yet?” Blue asked. Daisy and Mom both stared at Blue.
“You can get a Pokemon when you are Twelve. Like Indigo is today.”


Indigo had now finished a full pancake.

“You gonna say happy birthday or something?” Indigo asked, muffled through a full mouth of pancakes.
Blue looked a little surprised.
“Sure... Happy birthday!” Blue said, slightly unenthusiastic.
Indigo took no notice and started on another Pancake. She set it down almost immediately.


“Mom?” Indigo asked.
Mom turned around, and looked taken aback. “You’ve never called me that before.”
Indigo smiled awkwardly.

“Yeah but, it feels weird calling you by your name now that I’ve lived here almost 7 years.”


Mom glanced over.
“I understand that.”


Mom went over and patted Indigo on the back.
“Hey mom?” Asked Indigo through a full mouth.
Indigo’s mom looked right Into Indigo’s bright eyes, purple because of her contact lenses.
“Is it OK if I get my starter Pokemon now and come back for pancakes?” Indigo asked Mom.

Everybody stared at Indigo.
Daisy was the first to speak, horrified “You’ve never wanted to miss pancakes before.”


Indigo had already gotten up from the table.


“Yeah, but I really want a Pokemon.”
Indigo ran to the Door.


“I’ll be back for the rest of the Pancakes.”
Blue chuckled evilly.
“Sure she will...”








Indigo ran across the small town of Pallet town. She saw the man who thinks technology is amazing.


“Technology is Amazing!” He exclaimed as Indigo ran past him. Indigo didn’t care much about whatever dumb "link cable" or something dumb he was talking about. She just had to get to the Pokemon lab to get a Pokemon. She had wanted one all her life. She was going to be the Pokemon league champion of Kanto.

Her parents were the Champions of Kanto, together. That is, until the Great Kanto War. When Indigo was three, Indigo’s parents went off to fight in the Kanto war. Indigo went to stay with Daisy, Blue and Mom. Indigo was upset it wasn’t Red. Indigo really likes Red. Red is awesome.

But no.

She had to live with Jerky, Stubborn Blue. But at least it wasn’t permanent.

Wait, When Indigo was five, her parents died.
Indigo’s parents died when she was five.


And then Indigo had to stay with Blue for the rest of her life. And her parents Pokemon were left in their will, to a strange man named George or Giovanni or whatever. She didn’t get their Pokemon.

But now, she did get A Pokemon. And she was just seconds away from receiving it.


She pushed the door open to Professor Oak’s lab.
“POKEMON! HERE I COME!” she shouted as she ran it.


Sara, Professor Oak’s assistant held her finger in front of her mouth.

“Shh… he’s on a phone call.”


Indigo looked embarrassed and inched back a bit.

“Sorry Sara.”

Indigo paced around in circles. She could hardly contain her excitement. Her Pokeball was squeezed by her hand. Pretty soon, she’d have a Pokemon in it.


Professor Oak walked forward, “You’re early, Indigo,” He exclaimed with a smile.

Indigo blushed.


“I wanted to get my Pokemon right away, Grandpa!” Indigo ran forwards past Professor Oak.
Professor Oak smiled.
Indigo ran up to a table with three Pokeballs. “What Pokemon should I get? Bulbasaur, Charmander or Squirtle?”

Professor Oak looked at Indigo.
“I have another Pokemon too.”

Professor Oak ran to a table and grabbed another Pokeball.
“Is it one of those rare Pokemon like you gaved white?”

Professor Oak glared at Indigo.
“Gaved? You would say, like I GAVE white.”

Indigo crossed her arms.


“Whatever. But is it one of those rare Pokemon?”
Professor Oak smiled.


“Yes. It’s even more rare than white’s Pokemon.”
Indigo smiled.


“I was going to release it. But I thought you would like to keep it. I’ve been studying it for the last month or so, ever since i found it.”
Professor Oak grabbed the bright red-and-white Pokeball, and opened it up to let out a small pink cat with a long tail and legs. It floated around the Lab.


“Aww… it’s so cute. What is it?”
Professor Oak glanced over at Indigo.
“That is Mew. A mythical Pokemon.”


Indigo’s eyes sparkled.
“Wow. You’d really let me get a MYTHICAL Pokemon!”


Professor Oak just nodded.
“You know you’re my favourite adopted granddaughter.”
Professor Oak hugged Indigo tightly.
“I’m your only adopted granddaughter,” Indigo laughed.

Mew hugged Indigo as well.
“Aww… Mew.”

Indigo hugged Mew. Professor oak stared fondly.
“You seem to get along just fine with Mew. Here you go,” said Professor Oak as he handed Indigo mew’s Pokeball.


“Thank you sir.” Indigo looked very happy.
Professor Oak scowled. “There is no need to call me sir.”


He looked around. Indigo was not there. All there is was an Open door, still swinging a bit.


----------



## Bluwiikoon (May 8, 2020)

Aww, this seems familiar! :3 I bet Mew is so happy to meet someone who finally treats them nicely. (I bet Oak was really nice to them too, but I'm not sure if he'd hug Mew xD). After being abused and hurt and having to recover from bullet wounds, I bet they're craving that affection! And I bet with their Psychic typing, they can probably kind of sense that Indigo wouldn't dream of hurting them. Just, like... really clinging on to the first person who's been super nice to them in a while.

Also, if they've been cooped up in the lab for some time whilst recovering, it's no wonder they'd rush out the door with a nice new trainer as soon as they could, haha! I'm really looking forward to seeing more. ^^


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 11, 2020)

It isn't the actual fanfic, which actually should be here later today (I've been working hard O.o) but it's the cool sprite of white, but something feels really off so i'll probably fix it later.


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 12, 2020)

THIS. IS. AMAZING!!!!!!! I would love to read more!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2020)

It's coming :>


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 12, 2020)

I"M SO EXCITED FOR WHEN MORE COMES!! I LOVE THIS!!


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 12, 2020)

I have a theory...



On the off chance that this has anything to do with the anime... Is Indigo the child of Jessie and James? This is just a weird theory based on the inclusion of Giovanni inheriting all of Indigo's parent's Pokémon (Yes, I do know that Giovanni is also in the games).


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2020)

Please tell me your theory (edit that previous post though). *Squeee* I love it when people theorize and i know exactly what happens so i know if they get it right or not.


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 12, 2020)

Did I get it right?
(I know I probably didn't )


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2020)

JuliaTheSeaTurtleQueen said:


> I have a theory...
> 
> 
> 
> On the off chance that this has anything to do with the anime... Is Indigo the child of Jessie and James? This is just a weird theory based on the inclusion of Giovanni inheriting all of Indigo's parent's Pokémon (Yes, I do know that Giovanni is also in the games).


omg that's a good theory... Since this isn't touched upon i'll tell you now that unfortunately this isn't true but we might get to see some Cameos of Jessie and James down the road.

And plus... for all we know Indigo's parents pokémon really did go to george, and not Giovanni... C:



> On the off chance that this has anything to do with the anime...


And for the record the events of this story happen two years before the _Pokémon_ _Red _and _Pokémon Green/Blue_


----------



## OliTheGeek (May 12, 2020)

Jessie and James cameos would be really cool! A suggestion could be that this fanfic is kind of like an overlap where characters from the anime exist but at the same time so the the characters from the games. (Again, just a suggestion, but it would be cool!)




(By the way, who is George?)


----------



## IndigoClaudia (May 12, 2020)

JuliaTheSeaTurtleQueen said:


> Jessie and James cameos would be really cool! A suggestion could be that this fanfic is kind of like an overlap where characters from the anime exist but at the same time so the the characters from the games. (Again, just a suggestion, but it would be cool!)


lol i'm not really accepting suggestions so to say, but Jessie and James did appear in LGPE and are actually pretty fun characters in the first place. TBH i don't really know the characters from the anime so i couldn't really do this. Sorry to dissapoint.




JuliaTheSeaTurtleQueen said:


> (By the way, who is George?)


He's either George, or Giovanni, but he might also be Grant or Grayson...  Indigo can't remember his name.


----------

